# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  cafe organico

## phimonier

tengo cliente interesado por cafe organico
hacerme propuestas(cotizacion fob)
muy atentamenteTemas similares: Cafe organico o cafe convencional Artículo: Exportaciones de café orgánico sumaron US$245 millones en 2011 Café Orgánico Café orgánico alcanza los US$ 21.5 millones en exportaciones durante primer semestre Café orgánico representa el 56% de los cafés especiales producidos en Perú

----------

